# Lets see pics of your hooded merganser mount



## SKINNERZ71 (Jan 29, 2010)

i killed my first duck yesterday and im gonna get him mounted and would like to see some examples of a drake hoodie.thanks alot


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 29, 2010)

only one I have


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting mount... Very realistic.  What did the taxidermist charge to mount the two dogs?


----------



## hoppie (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is the one I had done last year. Sorry I can't seem to upload the other pics of it.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is mine just got him back about 3 weeks ago and he is awesome. The detail is tremendous and very very clean.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 30, 2010)

JHannah92 said:


> Interesting mount... Very realistic.  What did the taxidermist charge to mount the two dogs?



the water background cost an arm and a leg


----------



## Rem270 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hoodie pics*

Here's a few shot last season and this season on our club in South Ga.  On more than one occasion we had hoodies decoy in on our mallard dekes!!!  Never seen that before with hoodies but they wanted in on our hole real bad.  They make a beautiful mount and I have a few in the freezer that will make the trip to the taxidermist.


----------

